
Show HN: We are creating the Venmo of Ethereum - thomams
We are Lapis and our goal is to create a web&#x2F;mobile platform that will facilitate transactions using Ethereum, a digital currency. Our main target audience for this app includes market vendors and small businesses as an alternative to high-fee payment services. The platform solves the wallet issue that Ethereum currently has and you no longer will need to type in a 40+ character wallet address, just a username and the app handles the rest on the decentralized network. If you are interested in Lapis check out our website: uselapis.com and if you have any questions for us, please fill out this google form: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;lbygO9xOqcFC5C0w1" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;forms&#x2F;lbygO9xOqcFC5C0w1</a> or leave a comment down below.
Thank you!
======
blairanderson
You're here way too soon. You need to make it work super easily so that signup
is as easy as venmo.

------
anonfunction
Just FYI there is a popular Lua framework called Lapis

[http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/)

